# Bentonite-How much?



## RedNeckWino (Dec 5, 2010)

All I can find in a search on Bentonite is a basic slurry mix and a warning not to add too much Bentonite. So....how much to mix up for 6 gallons? I have been useing isinglass, but hear so much about the other I thought I would try it in skeeter pee that refuses to clear. It is staying kinda foggy.


----------



## buddy (Dec 5, 2010)

The instructions that I have for my bentonite says to mix 1/2 teaspoon in 1/2 cup of boiling water for 1 or 2 minutes. Let stand for 1 hour, mix again and then stir it into your wine. This is for one gallon of wine so you will have to times this by 6.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2010)

I make a slurry. Boil 1 qt of water. Add to blender, on slow speed slowly add 3tbls of bentonite. transfer to a spaghetti jar. When needed add 3oz of slurry to primary.


----------



## MN_Winemaker (Dec 6, 2010)

Since I did not add anything in primary and my Rhubarb batch is now in my secondary, do you think it is OK to add now? Should I take a half cup out of seconday and mix into that?


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2010)

Personally I woudd add superKleer its much better


----------

